# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  HP dj 7110

## Gaou

τον ειχα πάρει πριν καιρό απο αλλο μελος εδώ τον ειχα αποθηκευμένο ειχε κάποιο θεματακι με ένα μελάνι το εβαλα τις προάλλες δουλευε κανονικα , επεσε ο ρευμας ( δεν εγινε υπερταση) και απο τοτε δεν ανταποκρινεται. Θα περιμένω λιγο και μετα στην ανακύκλωση...

----------

